# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC 78 Now up :)

## joker87

Here is the web site http://78.ufc.com/

Fight card

*Rashad Evans* VS Michael Bisping
Thiago Silva VS *Houston Alexander*
*David Terrell* VS Ed Herman
*Spencer Fisher* VS Frank Edgar
*Karo Parisyan* VS Ryo Chonan
*Chris Lytle* VS Thiago Alves
*Marcus Aurelio* VS Luke Caudillo
*Akihiro Gono* VS Tamdam McCrory
*Joe Lauzon* VS Jason Reinhardt 

there my winners  :Smilie:  wots yours?

----------


## sphincter

looks pretty good to me for the guys I've heard of... evans, alexander, Parysian, lytle, aurelio, gono...

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

It's Thiago Alves buddy ... not Reinhardt ???????  :Shrug:

----------


## joker87

lol made a mistake. Joe Lauzon VS Jason Reinhardt are on this card also. 

Can't wait for the Thiago Silva VS Houston Alexander match! they are both going to come out swinging.

Karo Parisyan... when he fights he just keeps on going and pushing.

----------


## RANA

I can't wait to see Luke Caudillo fight, he has an awesome stand up game

----------


## Panzerfaust

Have fun paying for that steaming pile of ****ing mountain lion shit, then come back here and tell us about it.

I don't have a ****ing clue why anyone would even think about paying for that PPV. It's a goddamn slap in the face IMO.

The only ones buying are either brainwashed morons or newbs.

Now UFC79 is another story, that is actually worthy of $40

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

At first it was supposed to be Pitbull against Chonan .... I really wanted to see that fight too ... I'm not sure why they changed it.

----------


## sphincter

> Have fun paying for that steaming pile of ****ing mountain lion shit, then come back here and tell us about it.
> 
> I don't have a ****ing clue why anyone would even think about paying for that PPV. It's a goddamn slap in the face IMO.
> 
> The only ones buying are either brainwashed morons or newbs.
> 
> Now UFC79 is another story, that is actually worthy of $40


who says I'm going to pay for it?? I'll just DL it 20 minutes after it's over from bittorrent and watch it the next day  :Smilie:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> Have fun paying for that steaming pile of ****ing mountain lion shit, then come back here and tell us about it.
> 
> I don't have a ****ing clue why anyone would even think about paying for that PPV. It's a goddamn slap in the face IMO.
> 
> The only ones buying are either brainwashed morons or newbs.
> 
> Now UFC79 is another story, that is actually worthy of $40


Your the so called AR "Fighting Vet" who rarely contributes anything to the fighting forum in the first place, yet when you do, you manage to a bash on how horrible a UFC card is  :Aajack:  But I guess your right though,, If we watch this event we must be either brainwashed or morons and not actually watching it b/c we wanna watch some potentially good fights...

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> At first it was supposed to be Pitbull against Chonan .... I really wanted to see that fight too ... I'm not sure why they changed it.


Tru.. that would have been a good fight.. I Havent seen Pit in the gym lately,, he must be training elsewhere.. I hope he does well, he needs this 1.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> Tru.. that would have been a good fight.. I Havent seen Pit in the gym lately,, he must be training elsewhere.. I hope he does well, he needs this 1.



He still trains. Most likely during the day. He's there occasionally at night training with Wally.

I'm still waiting to see your ass in the gym.  :LOL:

----------


## joker87

ok i must fit in there some where lol "brainwashed morons or newbs."

i would pay for it. i mean Rashad Evans VS Michael Bisping... ok it's not the bigest fight in the world but it will be cool to see how Bisping plays out after his last fight. Rashad Evans is no joke, if Bisping [email protected] up like last time, Rashad wll take him out.

Thiago Silva VS Houston Alexander, bet you that fight of the nite. David Terrell and Karo Parisyan are back in the games so it will be cool to see how that plays out.

----------


## joker87

UFC Announces Official “UFC 78: Validation” Fight Card 
Posted by MMA Junkie on October 30, 2007 at 11:06 am ET 

UFC 78The UFC has announced the official fight card, including the main card and the lineup of preliminary bouts, for next month’s “UFC 78: Validation” event. 

The pay-per-view event takes place Nov. 17 at the Prudential Center in Newark, N.J. 

As was previously announced, Michael Bisping (14-0 MMA, 4-0 UFC) will take on Rashad Evans (10-0-1 MMA, 5-0-1 UFC) in the night’s main event. It’ll be the first time two champions from “The Ultimate Fighter” reality series meet in a UFC fight. Bisping won season three as a light heavyweight; Evans won season two as a heavyweight. Both are now emerging light-heavyweight contenders. 

UFC 78’s main event was originally slated to feature UFC lightweight champion Sean Sherk vs. B.J. Penn, but a failed UFC 73 drug test has Sherk sidelined and awaiting tomorrow’s hearing with the California State Athletic Commission. Then, the UFC targeted a headline bout between Evans and UFC veteran Tito Ortiz, but stalled contract negotiations between the UFC and Ortiz meant the fight had to be nixed, as well. 

Ultimately, the UFC settled for Bisping vs. Evans. 

Other notables scheduled for the main card including Karo Parisyan, Houston Alexander, New Jersey fighter Frankie Edgar, and David Terrell (in a long-awaited return). 

The full card includes: 

MAIN CARD 
Michael Bisping vs. Rashad Evans 
Houston Alexander vs. Thiago Silva 
Ed Herman vs. David Terrell 
Ryo Chonan vs. Karo Parisyan 
Frankie Edgar vs. Spencer Fisher 

PRELIMINARY CARD 
Thiago Alves vs. Chris Lytle 
Joe Lauzon vs. Jason Reinhardt 
Marcus Aurelio vs. Luke Caudillo 
Akihiro Gono vs. Tamdan McCrory

----------


## zimmy

> Have fun paying for that steaming pile of ****ing mountain lion shit, then come back here and tell us about it.
> 
> I don't have a ****ing clue why anyone would even think about paying for that PPV. It's a goddamn slap in the face IMO.
> 
> The only ones buying are either brainwashed morons or newbs.
> 
> Now UFC79 is another story, that is actually worthy of $40


seriously

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Your the so called AR "Fighting Vet" who rarely contributes anything to the fighting forum in the first place, yet when you do, you manage to a bash on how horrible a UFC card is  But I guess your right though,, If we watch this event we must be either brainwashed or morons and not actually watching it b/c we wanna watch some potentially good fights...


By all means, watch it all you like. I just stated my opinion, by all means enjopy that steaming pile of shit.

I use to contribute to this forum and a few of us brought it to what it is today. 




> But I guess your right though,, If we watch this event we must be either brainwashed or morons


Pretty much, especially if you pay for it.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> He still trains. Most likely during the day. He's there occasionally at night training with Wally.
> 
> I'm still waiting to see your ass in the gym.


I was refering to LA Fitness fool!  :LOL:  And yeah, I gotz to come thru again.. Have you met my homeboy yet?? I was gonna go to the NAGA in miami to watch him but I was in Tally that weekend for the UM vs. FSU game  :7up:

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> I was refering to LA Fitness fool!  And yeah, I gotz to come thru again.. Have you met my homeboy yet?? I was gonna go to the NAGA in miami to watch him but I was in Tally that weekend for the UM vs. FSU game


Yes sir ... I know him.

He's a cool kid man.

----------

